# Inverness By the Sea  Galveston to Reopen



## Park (May 18, 2009)

The long wait is over. I was told on the phone that the property will re-open May 31 2009. I was surprised to get a person as I have been calling for many weeks with no answer. It turns out my week begins May 31.


----------



## Happytravels (May 20, 2009)

*Inverness by the Sea*

Please let us know how things are there.  We reservations in August and just don't know what to expect...


----------



## Park (Jun 13, 2009)

Completed my time at Inverness By The Sea. The property looks the best I have seen in 4 to 5 years. They are still taking care of loose ends but all the essentials are in order. 
  While I was there new furniture was delivered for the lobby. The tables and chairs from the lobby were moved to the conference room. I suspect the weekly orentation and refreshments will be in the conference room. "Ike" put about 5ft of water in the lobby and I would guess in all the lower level rooms. The conference room and the other lower areas appeared to be completely refurbished. Only one elevator was usable. The other one was working but could not be used because of a emergency phone problem, telephone company related. 
  It appeared that some extensive walkway replacement took place as the concrete looked new and there were no filled cracks.
  I understand there will be new chairs for the decks very soon (days). Chairs are overdue as my unit had three chairs and a table but only one chair that was usable. I understand the exercise room equipment is also due to arrive any day. The tennis court, basket ball court and badmitton court are all refurbished. Three new picnic tables and two new bar-b-que grills. Pool and hot tub are just fine.
  They seemed to be having problems with the phone systems ability to let incoming call be routed to the rooms. This could be a big problem if you don't have a cell phone.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

*Reviving an OLD thread*
Well after 10 years it looks as if it might be over for our beloved Inverness by the Sea. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but it had the best views of the gulf for all the rooms.

Given the numbers, I'm leaning to give it up.

Opinions?


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

We stayed there once . . . with two other couples.

What's the exit plan?


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> What's the exit plan?


Theirs: Sell out and convert to wholly owned condos.
Ours: Deedback


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Theirs: Sell out and convert to wholly owned condos.
> Ours: Deedback



Wow!

After all these years, suddenly so much of this going on.  Several threads right now.

Like many things nowadays, if it keeps getting talked about, maybe more will believe it can be done, and do it.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

If you read the PDF I posted, the numbers are grim. 2600 weeks and only 796 paying members. They have been keeping MF's low (~$750/yr) but did not build in any reserves in fear of losing more paying members. Truth being said, I would have been willing to pay $1K/yr to establish a proper reserve account.

c'est la vie


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 13, 2019)

I did read the PDF - 
The 30% - vs weeks available 

796/ 2600 - jumped off the page. 

hurricane damage  seems to be the final tipping point.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah, really there were two, Ike was the big one, but the near miss by Harvey caused enough damage to cause RCI to suspend trades.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 13, 2019)

We have family in the Houston area (Katy), so them going to Galveston to the beach is not something unfamiliar to us.

It was a long time ago that we went to Inverness with the two other couples.  We were all disappointed in the area . . . perhaps our expectations were too high.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> We have family in the Houston area (Katy), so them going to Galveston to the beach is not something unfamiliar to us.
> 
> It was a long time ago that we went to Inverness with the two other couples.  We were all disappointed in the area . . . perhaps our expectations were too high.


We love Galveston, but it has a humble charm to it. 

When I was 17, we spent a week in New Orleans for a convention and stayed in the French Quarter. Even at that tender age, I saw the debauchery of NO along with its beauty. Galveston has much of that charm without the sleaze. Yes, Galveston does have its dark side, but not to the same extent and is more family friendly.

Inverness by the Sea had that same type of charm.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 13, 2019)

Not the same type of charm a longtime SW Floridian was accustomed to.

Not that it was bad, just a different kind of good.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

From a beach standpoint, I will agree.

West of the Mississippi, it is dark water. That dark water does contain a lot of nutrients, so for shrimping and other fishing, that is where I would go.

I'm talking about the town.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 13, 2019)

Lotsa history there.


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 15, 2019)

WOW this is heartbreaking.  We owned there back in 2009ish.  We are encountering something similar at a not to distant place.  We have already a SA five years ago and now another one.


----------

